# False advertisement from BikesDirect...



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

I was looking at Motocbecane Fantom Elite DS from Bikes Direct for a while and decided to pull the trigger. This decision was based soley on the components at this price level. I figured I could always recycle the crap frame and transfer the components to a better one latter. Looking at the specs, the bike came with a RS monarch 3.3 and Avid Elixer Cr brakes. Much to my dismay, the shock that came on the bike was a bottom level RS Ario 2.2. A complete downgrade in my opinion. The brakes that came on the bike were Avid Elixer 5's which are entry level Elixers instead of the CR's as advertised. I am feeling dupped right now. Sure, the bike didn't cost much, but I was expecting what was advertised..:madmax: 

I emailed BD a couple times and have not heard a response. I guess you get what you pay for? If it sounds to good to be true.....then it is:madman: 

If you are looking at a new bike, take everyone's advise on here and don't buy from them...I have now learned my lesson......end of rant


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Bummer. Hopefully the BD guy will be along shortly to address it. If he still hangs out in here.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

I say this is an April 1st troll on BD. In poor taste. This is a solid company, solid bikes, solid reviews all over the world, and despite growing, they are not shorting people on service, just cutting out the middleman.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wouldn't put it past the people who put the bikes together. My Road bike came with different cranks than they list on there site.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

I would call bd, and talk to their customer service. If they are unwilling to fix the problem, I would call my credit card company and file a complaint with them. I would tell BD that I was going to do that as well. You may have to ship the bike back, at your expense, but I would not keep the bike if I wasn't satisfied.

I have mail ordered something in the past with my debit card, and received something less than advertised, and my bank gave me the money back and chased after the company when I couldn't get the company to do the right thing.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

glitz said:


> I say this is an April 1st troll on BD. In poor taste.


I considered that, but looking at his posting history I doubt it.



glitz said:


> This is a solid company, solid bikes, solid reviews all over the world, and despite growing, they are not shorting people on service, just cutting out the middleman.


Frankly you sound more like a BD shill than he does a troll.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I call BS on you, must be an April fool's joke. Sometimes BD swaps different parts on their bikes, but they always list that possibility. And for the parts they swap out, they are equivalent or even better in some cases. 

Here is how they list it when bikes may come with alternate parts:
"NOTE: Wheels are Vuelta XRP PRO or Vuelta ZeroLite (No Choice)"

On the off chance this is not a joke, call them up and give them hell. They'll ship you the correct parts free of charge.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I call BS on you, must be an April fool's joke. Sometimes BD swaps different parts on their bikes, but they always list that possibility. And for the parts they swap out, they are equivalent or even better in some cases.
> 
> Here is how they list it when bikes may come with alternate parts:
> "NOTE: Wheels are Vuelta XRP PRO or Vuelta ZeroLite (No Choice)"


Didn't list that for my road bike. There listing says RPM Crank By FSA, not FSA Tempo Cranks which is what came on my Windsor Wellington 3.0. I am happy with my bike though. The Tempo are probably better cranks.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I call BS on you, must be an April fool's joke. Sometimes BD swaps different parts on their bikes, but they always list that possibility. And for the parts they swap out, they are equivalent or even better in some cases.
> 
> Here is how they list it when bikes may come with alternate parts:
> "NOTE: Wheels are Vuelta XRP PRO or Vuelta ZeroLite (No Choice)"
> ...


http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantomelite_ds09.htm

Says the bike comes with Avid Elixir CR's. He should get that or they should reimburse him.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

A little googling led me to this 
Moto Fantom Elite DS 2007 on clearance - 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_eds.htm


> Front: RockShox Reba SL Air + Uturn Travel Adjustment (80-120mm) + PopLoc
> SPECIAL FREE FACTORY UPGRADE TO
> REVELATION 409 ROCKSHOX FORK + UTURN AND LOCKOUT!!
> 100-130MM ADJUSTABLE TRAVEL +
> ...


Moto Fantom Elite DS 2010 - 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantomelite_ds09.htm


> RockShox Recon 351 WITH UTURN ADJUSTABLE TRAVEL (85-130MM) TurnKey LOCKOUT /Rockshox Monarch 3.3 Air with 3 Position Motion Control Platform Damping and Rebound
> 
> Avid Elixir CR Hydraulic Disc front and rear, 160mm rotor


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Didn't list that for my road bike. There listing says RPM Crank By FSA, not FSA Tempo Cranks which is what came on my Windsor Wellington 3.0. I am happy with my bike though. The Tempo are probably better cranks.


So did you tell them or just let it slide?


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> So did you tell them or just let it slide?


Why is anyone going to complain on an upgrade :S

EDIT - I call BS on the OP. At worst, he confused models.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> So did you tell them or just let it slide?


Slide, because I honestly dont care. I just wanted to ride, not wait another week for a new bike to come just because the cranks that are listed are not the ones I got. Bike has treated me well the month or so I have had it.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

stalker said:


> A little googling led me to this
> Moto Fantom Elite DS 2007 on clearance -
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_eds.htm
> 
> ...


Stalker, I bet you're right, they do that quite often with last year's closeouts. They either sent the wrong bike, or the wrong bike was ordered.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

stalker said:


> Why is anyone going to complain on an upgrade :S
> 
> EDIT - I call BS on the OP. At worst, he confused models.


Pretty sure they are a upgrade. Actual FSA cranks instead of Cranks labeled as RPM, but made by FSA.

The 2007 model of the bike he bought does come with the Ario shock, but BB5 brakes.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

PM Mike from BD on here. He'll be able to help you out. hopefully.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Slide, because I honestly dont care. I just wanted to ride, not wait another week for a new bike to come just because the cranks that are listed are not the ones I got. Bike has treated me well the month or so I have had it.


I'd still let them know so they can correct the problem, even if you're going to keep the crankset. I used to work in customer service and would always tell people that they can't get angry with me for not fixing something, when they never told me about the problem in the first place. They can't make it right unless you tell them they screwed up.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I'd still let them know so they can correct the problem, even if you're going to keep the crankset. I used to work in customer service and would always tell people that they can't get angry with me for not fixing something, when they never told me about the problem in the first place. They can't make it right unless you tell them they screwed up.


I am sure he will read this at some point.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> I would call bd, and talk to their customer service. If they are unwilling to fix the problem, I would call my credit card company and file a complaint with them. I would tell BD that I was going to do that as well. You may have to ship the bike back, at your expense, but I would not keep the bike if I wasn't satisfied.
> 
> I have mail ordered something in the past with my debit card, and received something less than advertised, and my bank gave me the money back and chased after the company when I couldn't get the company to do the right thing.


Assuming it's not a troll, I'm with Pirate on this one. Your credit card company is evil, but they'll be evil on your behalf if you think you've been defrauded. Try to work it out through customer service first, of course. It sounds like a pretty significant difference in dollar value.

There's a note on almost all spec sheets that components are subject to change without notice, but that should really only cover exchanges for roughly equivalent parts.


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

I have read every post on this thread and though it is a coincidence that today is April 1st, this is not a joke. I have emailed customer service(after the purchase email) twice with my concern and have had no response. The only #'s I can fine on the website is a fax number and a credit card processing #. When I purchased the bike, there was no "closeout option" with different spec's and I paid the "full" price for it. I also understand that there may be mid-run component changes, and am fine with most of the ones stated in the specs sheet, but the components that were swapped out seem disproportionate to what was spec'd. It's almost like purchasing an Audi and the salesman handing you the keys to a Volkswagen. Both are good in their own right, but not in the same league.....I will give it another try to contact them and then off to the CC company to dispute. Other than this issue which is eating at me, the rest of the bike was fine.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

That sucks dude, I would PM Mike from BD and let him know the situation.
http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=306041


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

It's kind of cheesy that they don't have a phone number to call to speak to an actual person about a problem.


Screw it...at this point, I would just file a complaint with the credit card company. I would then send an e-mail to bikes direct telling them that I had filed the complaint with the credit card company, and if they want the bike back, they can send me a return shipping label and I would be happy to send it back to them (at their cost). Otherwise, they are out the money and the bike.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like u ether ordered the wrong bike or they sent u the wrong one. Look a bunch of posts up at diference between 2007 and 2010, with that said I would not accept that bike. I would want the better parts that u are owed. Mike should correct this no problem.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Give them a day or two to get back, these posts are 4 hours apart... Shitty there's no phone number though. I've seen Mike from BD post quite often when there's an issue - so have the faith.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like he got the Fantom Comp DS, what does the frame say.

My Fantom 29PRO SL will arrive tomorrow hope all goes well.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

The easiest way to get a response in this case is to file a BBB complaint. Bikes Direct is based out of Dallas. I'd wait a few days to see if they resolve on their own. If they don't, you WILL hear from them if you file a complaint.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's a thought that's outside the box... Why don't you go to the Moto thread and post there? Mike from BD is always monitoring there and better yet PM the man yourself. 

Give BD a few days to respond and if they don't then trash them. From what I've seen, BD resolves these type issues just about every time. Give it a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

give them atleast 2 days to get a response from them. looks like they sent you the wrong item.


----------



## Nikhil42 (Dec 1, 2009)

I ordered a Motobecane and had no problems with BD. I had to email them about something and their customer service was really prompt. Why not try to contact them and see if they can explain themselves? As someone earlier posted, they may have accidentally sent the closeout model.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Nikhil42 said:


> I ordered a Motobecane and had no problems with BD. I had to email them about something and their customer service was really prompt. Why not try to contact them and see if they can explain themselves? As someone earlier posted, they may have accidentally sent the closeout model.


OP stated that he has e-mailed them twice but they never responded.

Personally I shy away from company's that don't list a phone number on their website or hide it deep within the site. I ordered some GPS items and one place only had easy access for online orders. Had to did way too deep to find a phone number. To me those places don't have a emphasis on live service so I look elsewhere just due to reason above.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Name: Bikesdirect.com Mr. Mike Spratt, President
Phone: (214) 341-4116
Address: 9848 Robin Hill Ln
Dallas, TX 75238-2122
from the bbb.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

wi_bigfoot said:


> OP stated that he has e-mailed them twice but they never responded.
> 
> Personally I shy away from company's that don't list a phone number on their website or hide it deep within the site. I ordered some GPS items and one place only had easy access for online orders. Had to did way too deep to find a phone number. To me those places don't have a emphasis on live service so I look elsewhere just due to reason above.


I don't think that's accurate in this case. Mike attaches his own name to each and every bike that goes out of that company, and with it, his reputation. BikesDirect really wouldn't have become such a force in the bike business if they weren't doing something right. If you think he's not out there, just look up his profile here and see him in sometimes 10+ page threads based on Motobecane bikes. The guy is on top of things here.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Money back guarentee
http://www.bikesdirect.com/money.htm


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey but at least you saved a few bucks!


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

its becomeng the norm for websites to bury phone numbersm under faq and troubleshooting guides, i recently had a problem with my bosch tankless heater, and it took me about 3 weeks of calls and automated trouble shooting guides before i got a hold of a person


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Blurr said:


> Money back guarentee
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/money.htm


And what does this say about where customer service is? Sure we will buy it back but don't call us.

From your link -

"Email us at [email protected] or fax request to 904-249-3987 for proper return instructions"

Not saying right or wrong but I won't do buisness with this type of company.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

glitz said:


> I don't think that's accurate in this case. Mike attaches his own name to each and every bike that goes out of that company, and with it, his reputation. BikesDirect really wouldn't have become such a force in the bike business if they weren't doing something right. If you think he's not out there, just look up his profile here and see him in sometimes 10+ page threads based on Motobecane bikes. The guy is on top of things here.


I'm not attacking Mike or saying he isn't doing a good job. I'm simply saying I don't deal with companys that don't have great customer service and by not having a phone number for the customer to reach you is a sign that they don't want to be bothered by the customer. For that reason Bikesdirect would never get any business from me.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Semi OT:

Customer support is extremely expensive. Phone support is even moreso. To have expectations of paying way less than full retail and then requiring a voice on the other end to calm your nerves about a mistake is, in my opinion, unrealistic expectations. The fact that some online retailers do provide stellar phone support is an exception, not a rule.

Now, I'm not saying phone support shouldn't be provided if there's a truly legitimate exception, but most customers have no clue what's legitimate. Making a support phone number available right upfront will encourage most customers to just call that rather than actually reading through the FAQs/knowledge bases that will likely answer 90% of the problems.

I speak of this because I've been a support engineer for almost ten years now for multiple technology companies, and it's always been a fight to get enough resources to cover phones/email queries that are really valid and we really want to fix quickly for customers versus the inane questions that come through the pipeline on the phone or email queues that ask questions equivalent to: "How do I pump my tires?"

In a perfect world, every company small and large would have an 800 number for customers, and customers will have already RTFM'd before considering calling it. But that's never the case. So what's the next best thing? Make the customer 'jump through hoops' and force them to read FAQs before giving them a real number to call.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

vaelin said:


> Semi OT:
> 
> Customer support is extremely expensive. Phone support is even moreso. To have expectations of paying way less than full retail and then requiring a voice on the other end to calm your nerves about a mistake is, in my opinion, unrealistic expectations. The fact that some online retailers do provide stellar phone support is an exception, not a rule.
> 
> ...


I work in the support industry and have for 19 years (15 yrs doing tech support and 4 as a supervisor for customer service) so I understand what you are saying. All I can say then is you get what you pay for and then don't complain when they don't respond to the e-mails. For me I give my money to the local LBS who will be there when I need then and not unanswered e-mails. I am your customer who will pay more for great service then price shop for the "best deal"


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

wi_bigfoot said:


> I work in the support industry and have for 19 years (15 yrs doing tech support and 4 as a supervisor for customer service) so I understand what you are saying. All I can say then is you get what you pay for and then don't complain when they don't respond to the e-mails. For me I give my money to the local LBS who will be there when I need then and not unanswered e-mails. I am your customer who will pay more for great service then price shop for the "best deal"


Exactly. A big part of BDs cost savings is trimmed down customer service (no phone, but e-mail communication is good as long as you are OK without instant gratification).

Personally, I would rather save the money by purchasing from BD because I know what I want and I know how to assemble and repair it. In fact I have never taken advantage of LBS free tune ups on the three bikes I have purchased over the years from them because I can do it on the spot with more efficiency and I enjoy it. I now look at these little LBS incentives as a waste of my money.

In the case of my $1900 Moto Fly Ti, nobody can touch the same spec and quality bike for under $4000, so you tell me that having a phone number to call or a showroom to walk into is worth $2000 extra!

To each his own, but it boils down to how much extra money you are willing to spend for service. You are either a turn key customer or a do it your selfer. I am the latter.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

wi_bigfoot said:


> I work in the support industry and have for 19 years (15 yrs doing tech support and 4 as a supervisor for customer service) so I understand what you are saying. All I can say then is you get what you pay for and then don't complain when they don't respond to the e-mails. For me I give my money to the local LBS who will be there when I need then and not unanswered e-mails. I am your customer who will pay more for great service then price shop for the "best deal"


That's how I feel about it. When someone is able to offer a similar product at a considerably lower price, something is usually going to be sacrificed to make that price point.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

nachomc said:


> That's how I feel about it. When someone is able to offer a similar product at a considerably lower price, something is usually going to be sacrificed to make that price point.


Yep. I did my homework before buying my bike from BD and I knew the risks. I might have to ship the bike back on my dime in the event of a frame failure. I might have to wait a few days to hear from their customer support. I would have to pay a mechanic to work on the bike, or learn to do it myself. I read forums and reviews of the bikes, all before buying the bike, so I knew what I was getting into.

That being said, I would still raise hell if I was the OP! They shipped the wrong bike, or it was improperly specced on the website or in the warehouse. Either way, it's not the OP's problem, it is BD's. So I would expect BD to make it right, and the sooner the better for their reputation.


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

i researched BD a lot before making a decision on buying. i was looking at the cliff4900 and couldnt really find anything bad being said about the bike at all but, i couldnt really find anything good either though. so after finding a blog bashing motobecane and crappy customer service (lack of replies to inquiries from Mike, forcing the customer to mail the entire bike back instead of just looking at photos of the broken frame). so, i ended up scouring craigslist for a week or two and ended up scooping up a 7 month old Avalanche2.0 for half the price of the Cliff4900. overall, i would love to see and try out a Windsor bike because they do look like a really good deal for the money. This will be my first "PAcific cycles" GT frame so im eager to see how they hold up after the new management. good luck with your frame issue and please keep us updated. i may end up going through BD for my wifes bike upgrade here in the hear future.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

there is also a Bikesdirect user (i think his username is bikesdirect) at roadbikereview. he went back and fourth with another member there about LBS vs Online in one of my threads. 
he acknowledges that they do not have a customer support # and do not plan to have one. he says it is how it keeps their prices down. and "...it obviously is working." I ended up not buying my bike from them. return service and customer service is very important to me.

keep trying at it and make more threads in these forums about it. you'll get their attention. and if they dont want to respond, the bad publicity will bite them this spring.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

louisssss said:


> there is also a Bikesdirect user (i think his username is bikesdirect) at roadbikereview. he went back and fourth with another member there about LBS vs Online in one of my threads.
> he acknowledges that they do not have a customer support # and do not plan to have one. he says it is how it keeps their prices down. and "...it obviously is working." I ended up not buying my bike from them. return service and customer service is very important to me.
> 
> keep trying at it and make more threads in these forums about it. you'll get their attention. and if they dont want to respond, the bad publicity will bite them this spring.


I would suggest then that they do a better e-mail response then if that is the only method you give them. In some ways it's working since they are getting by with it. I agree 100% that keep the pressure on and they could change. What drives a business? Earning $$$. Start losing that and you will need to listen to your customers at some point.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

When did you get the bike, when did you e-mail BD? Going to a credit card chargeback quickly is not cool and should be a last resort. So far you haven't started a thread in the actual Motobecane forum which I would imagine Mike from BD is subscribed to so he gets an e-mail automatically when a new thread is created.

PM him, start a thread in the proper forum, and since it's Easter weekend, give it a couple of days to get a response. If it's just a simple shipping error that can be fixed, you don't want to open a credit card case on it too quickly---save that for later down the road.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

op, when did you e-mail bd? maybe they're not checking e-mail on good friday or even this weekend. i usually don't care about a company not posting a phone number as long as they are responsive through other channels. hopefully they come through and respond. also, shouldn't have a need to find him or pm him on here- i would hope he checks his business e-mails first 

good luck!


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

SuperJETT said:


> When did you get the bike, when did you e-mail BD? Going to a credit card chargeback quickly is not cool and should be a last resort. So far you haven't started a thread in the actual Motobecane forum which I would imagine Mike from BD is subscribed to so he gets an e-mail automatically when a new thread is created.
> 
> PM him, start a thread in the proper forum, and since it's Easter weekend, give it a couple of days to get a response. If it's just a simple shipping error that can be fixed, you don't want to open a credit card case on it too quickly---save that for later down the road.


I know the CC charge-back is the last resort. I sent two emails, one was Friday 3/26, and one on Tuesday 3/30. That would effectively given BD a week, not counting weekends to get back to me. I have recieved numerous PM's with various contact emails from site-users. This site has been more than helpful. I guess other than the parts issue, having to go to other measures to contact them is poor CS to me. What if I didn't know about this forum? I would be stuck in wonderland until they get back to me. To all that have posted with response, thank you, I will take it from here.:thumbsup:


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

dirttrax said:


> I know the CC charge-back is the last resort. I sent two emails, one was Friday 3/26, and one on Tuesday 3/30. That would effectively given BD a week, not counting weekends to get back to me. I have recieved numerous PM's with various contact emails from site-users. This site has been more than helpful. I guess other than the parts issue, having to go to other measures to contact them is poor CS to me. What if I didn't know about this forum? I would be stuck in wonderland until they get back to me. To all that have posted with response, thank you, I will take it from here.:thumbsup:


I don't see how you're making this BD's problem, when it looks like yours for not being a good shopper. If I was laying down cash, I'd definitely look to see the clearly stated terms on their website and send some emails, just in case there is a problem, just to know what to do. It sounds like their model is not what you wanted, but you expected something different despite their model being clear. BD has tons of great deals, happy customers all over the world riding, soI'm going to say it's the op's problem, not BD.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

glitz said:


> I don't see how you're making this BD's problem, when it looks like yours for not being a good shopper. If I was laying down cash, I'd definitely look to see the clearly stated terms on their website and send some emails, just in case there is a problem, just to know what to do. It sounds like their model is not what you wanted, but you expected something different despite their model being clear. BD has tons of great deals, happy customers all over the world riding, soI'm going to say it's the op's problem, not BD.


If the bike was not as advertised how does that become the op's problem ? If the bike includes downgraded parts how does it become the op's problem ? If it takes more than one calander week to get a nonresponce from Bikes Direct , how does that not reflect as anything but very poor customer service ?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

glitz said:


> I don't see how you're making this BD's problem, when it looks like yours for not being a good shopper. If I was laying down cash, I'd definitely look to see the clearly stated terms on their website and send some emails, just in case there is a problem, just to know what to do. It sounds like their model is not what you wanted, but you expected something different despite their model being clear. BD has tons of great deals, happy customers all over the world riding, soI'm going to say it's the op's problem, not BD.


IM going to say stop shilling. Stop backing up shady business practice that hides behind fine print. If u are affiliated with bd say so now. Specs advertised/are specs that u should receive. Not the specs from a bike 3 years ago. Awaiting bd's response


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I think its totally BD's problem. You order something, you should get it, simple as that. There should be no argument. The OP ordered something he did not get, pretty simple. BD should send him a call tag for UPS to pick up the bike he got by accident. At the same time, I would be asking for BD to ship out the new bike quicker than standard ground at there expense because of the time they wasted by not answering the emails, and sending the wrong product. Possibly even a discount or something on top of it for my trouble. If it goes as far as getting to the OP's credit card company, that starts up a whole thing that wont be good for BD. It costs a company money every time there is a charge back on a credit card. So not only will the OP get his money back, but BD will be charged tons of fees associated with this. Plus if they want the bike back, they will have to pay the return shipping. Otherwise I would personally pocket the return of my money and keep the bike until BD decides they want to shell out the 60 dollars to have it returned to them.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If the bike was not as advertised how does that become the op's problem ? If the bike includes downgraded parts how does it become the op's problem ? If it takes more than one calander week to get a nonresponce from Bikes Direct , how does that not reflect as anything but very poor customer service ?


I'm with AZ on this one. Time to call the credit card company. There is a time limit, most of the time, on when you can cancel a credit card charge, and it sounds like the OP's given BD a week of the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If the bike was not as advertised how does that become the op's problem ? If the bike includes downgraded parts how does it become the op's problem ? If it takes more than one calander week to get a nonresponce from Bikes Direct , how does that not reflect as anything but very poor customer service ?


+1

Even if the OP did buy the wrong bike what's the reason for the poor service that Bikes Direct isn't getting back to them especially since I keep reading Mike hangs out at this site? This thread isn't causing feedback on his company.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

glitz said:


> I don't see how you're making this BD's problem, when it looks like yours for not being a good shopper.


WOW, this is your best one yet! Now it's the OP's fault that BD sent him the WRONG bike! You just keep getting better and better.

So if BD sent him a box full of rocks instead of a bike, that would be his fault I guess! They need to give you a raise or make you the head of the marketing department. You're doing a great job!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

dirttrax said:


> I know the CC charge-back is the last resort. I sent two emails, one was Friday 3/26, and one on Tuesday 3/30. That would effectively given BD a week, not counting weekends to get back to me. I have recieved numerous PM's with various contact emails from site-users. This site has been more than helpful. I guess other than the parts issue, having to go to other measures to contact them is poor CS to me. What if I didn't know about this forum? I would be stuck in wonderland until they get back to me. To all that have posted with response, thank you, I will take it from here.:thumbsup:


Sounds like you're on the ball and I do agree. I almost bought the $1000 Fantom DS but ended up picking up a newly built KHS XC-604 locally for less money. I hope things work out well, let us know.


----------



## BHT (Mar 16, 2010)

In this case the credit card company is your best friend and I'd exercise that option. I recently purchased a Fantom Comp DS from DB and it came as advertised, no complaints on my end. Like others have said the CC company can get BD's attention.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm guessing since it's a short week cuz of good friday and easter sunday being this weekend that's why i'm guessing you haven't heard from them. hopefully..  maybe you'll hear something from them this coming week.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I think we should start a pool on when BD is going to get back to the OP. I'm thinking they'll take care of business on Monday. I'm interested to see how the whole thing pans out though. Any time BD gets brought up in a thread like this Mike usually steps in and makes it right.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

So where does this stand dirttrax?


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> I think its totally BD's problem. You order something, you should get it, simple as that. There should be no argument. The OP ordered something he did not get, pretty simple. BD should send him a call tag for UPS to pick up the bike he got by accident. At the same time, I would be asking for BD to ship out the new bike quicker than standard ground at there expense because of the time they wasted by not answering the emails, and sending the wrong product. Possibly even a discount or something on top of it for my trouble. If it goes as far as getting to the OP's credit card company, that starts up a whole thing that wont be good for BD. It costs a company money every time there is a charge back on a credit card. So not only will the OP get his money back, but BD will be charged tons of fees associated with this. Plus if they want the bike back, they will have to pay the return shipping. Otherwise I would personally pocket the return of my money and keep the bike until BD decides they want to shell out the 60 dollars to have it returned to them.


Figures pricepoint would have a stance on doing that, considering they entered that segment of the market that BD dominates in.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

glitz said:


> Figures pricepoint would have a stance on doing that, considering they entered that segment of the market that BD dominates in.


Price Point?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

glitz said:


> Figures pricepoint would have a stance on doing that, considering they entered that segment of the market that BD dominates in.


Dude , you really need to dial it back a notch , you dont even have a dog in this fight and yet you continue to behave like you have some kind of vested intrest in B.D. Do you even own one of their offerings , or are you just some kind of troll ? You pulled this crap in the other B.D. thread and got called on it and now in this one , and in the B.H. bikes thread also . I humbly suggest that you quit spewing your B.S. in these threads and limit your responses to matters which you have knowledge of .


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting Point AZ made. As Glitz tried to shine some negative light on me, I might be one of the only MTBR members that owns both a Sette from PP and a Windsor from Bikes Direct. Regardless of of affiliations, I can be quite unbiased.

Should BD answer there emails, especially from people who have bought from them? YES

Should BD take the bike back and send him the correct one that he ordered? YES

Should BD send him the correct bike as fast as humanly possible or upgrade him in some way? I think so.

I would expect the same from any company, especially one that needs communities like MTBR to say good things about them. If you search for one of there bikes in google or any bike really, MTBR shows up first or very near the top. That is huge when it comes to internet marketing, especially for a company that sells bikes mostly online. 

I say upgrade the OP to the next model up, or ship the bike overnight. Regardless if it loses the company money it will save BD face in the eyes of MTBR members.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Interesting Point AZ made. As Glitz tried to shine some negative light on me, I might be one of the only MTBR members that owns both a Sette from PP and a Windsor from Bikes Direct. Regardless of of affiliations, I can be quite unbiased.
> 
> Should BD answer there emails, especially from people who have bought from them? YES
> 
> ...


^^^^^
THIS


----------



## LightSweetCrude (Apr 5, 2010)

First post... 

Anyway, my buddy and I got our Motobecanes last week. I got the Fantom Elite DS, which is listed as having the Elixir CRs... and my bike came with Elixer 5s. My friend bought the Fantom DS Pro which is supposed to have Juicys, and he got CRs.

So, either BD screwed up, or the website changed in the last week. To the OP, when did you order your bike vs. notice that the website said you should have CRs?

If we did indeed pay for CRs, I'd like to have them...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

To the OP , try this phone number : 904-249-2453.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

LightSweetCrude said:


> First post...
> 
> Anyway, my buddy and I got our Motobecanes last week. I got the Fantom Elite DS, which is listed as having the Elixir CRs... and my bike came with Elixer 5s. My friend bought the Fantom DS Pro which is supposed to have Juicys, and he got CRs.
> 
> ...


Hmmm do we see a pattern forming?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sure BD shipped out bikes to the two posters who got incorrectly spec'd bikes (and probably others too) before they realized it and had a chance to correct it. 

From my own experience with BD and from what I've seen on the forums, they correct issues with customers as they arise and don't leave people hanging. They know as well as all of us that they won't get far by not addressing issues and problems, so what would be in it for them to let something like this slide? 

Mike has probably already been in contact with the two posters and will correct any issues with them rather than jump into the witch hunt that these threads seem to devolve into. 

On the other hand, I have not seen a vendor like Stan's NoTubes respond to ANY customer complaints regarding poor weld quality on rims. There have been several threads on this issue and the people at Stans just ignored e-mails and MTBR threads contributed to by many people with this issue. How does that make this company look?

Bikes Direct overall does a very good job -- better than most.


----------



## LightSweetCrude (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope so.

Their site explicitly states that we should not expect email responses before Tuesdays, following weekends


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

ricot83 said:


> So where does this stand dirttrax?


Like some have suggested, I waited the full week(excluding holiday). Still no response. I am going to send an email to them tomorrow morning restating my concerns and use the CC company as a carrot to get them to move.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

dirttrax said:


> Like some have suggested, I waited the full week(excluding holiday). Still no response. I am going to send an email to them tomorrow morning restating my concerns and use the CC company as a carrot to get them to move.


Did you see the phone # that I posted above ?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

dirttrax said:


> I was looking at Motocbecane Fantom Elite DS from Bikes Direct for a while and decided to pull the trigger. This decision was based soley on the components at this price level. I figured I could always recycle the crap frame and transfer the components to a better one latter. Looking at the specs, the bike came with a RS monarch 3.3 and Avid Elixer Cr brakes. Much to my dismay, the shock that came on the bike was a bottom level RS Ario 2.2. A complete downgrade in my opinion. The brakes that came on the bike were Avid Elixer 5's which are entry level Elixers instead of the CR's as advertised. I am feeling dupped right now. Sure, the bike didn't cost much, but I was expecting what was advertised..:madmax:
> 
> I emailed BD a couple times and have not heard a response. I guess you get what you pay for? If it sounds to good to be true.....then it is:madman:
> 
> If you are looking at a new bike, take everyone's advise on here and don't buy from them...I have now learned my lesson......end of rant


I am sorry I did not pick this post up earlier. I took a week off with my wife & kids during the kid's spring break.

Anyway, I do not know what happened in this case: but of course we will work it out.
sometimes factories sub parts; sometimes warehouse finds a old bike and ships it: BUT never do we send the wrong thing on purpose [that would be crazy]

I bet we can discount the bike; pick it up for exchange; pick it up for refund; exchange parts or something else I ca not think of now.

Anyway; if I can get a PM of your name and phone number it will speed things up

sorry for the issue

Mike


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> I am sorry I did not pick this post up earlier. I took a week off with my wife & kids during the kid's spring break.
> 
> Anyway, I do not know what happened in this case: but of course we will work it out.
> sometimes factories sub parts; sometimes warehouse finds a old bike and ships it: BUT never do we send the wrong thing on purpose [that would be crazy]
> ...


Good man :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

And that right there is why I have no hesitation in buying from BikesDirect.


----------



## LightSweetCrude (Apr 5, 2010)

Thought I should update this thread to say that Mike handled everything very responsibly and professionally, and that the mistake with my brakes has been rectified. 

Thanks for working with me, Mike.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

LightSweetCrude said:


> Thought I should update this thread to say that Mike handled everything very responsibly and professionally, and that the mistake with my brakes has been rectified.
> 
> Thanks for working with me, Mike.


:thumbsup:

This is an example of why I believe that Bikes Direct is becoming a major force in cycling today, and will continue to be in the next 5 - 10 years.

Also, they ask real cyclists for input on new designs and changes to existing ones, the owner is active in involving customers and potential customers in the feedback loop by asking them what they want in new products and customer satisfaction is very high.

Word of mouth is also huge. I have communicated my positive experience with Bikes Direct to my friends and people on forums like these. When friends and strangers see my Motobecane Ti 29er, well it simply sells its self.

Great bikes, great company!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you share what the resolution was? Did they send you some replacement parts, different bike, cut you a refund?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Can you share what the resolution was? Did they send you some replacement parts, different bike, cut you a refund?


+1

I would like to know.


----------



## LightSweetCrude (Apr 5, 2010)

It was my choice. I am semi local, and they had shops in my area. He offered to:

A) have the bike picked up, and I could get a new one.
B) Have the designated brakes installed at a local shop.
C) Refund. 

I'm not unhappy with my brakes, they just weren't what I paid for. I had already payed for a LBS tuneup on my bike. The easy answer, and simplest answer for both of us, was to accept a discount. It was about what you would expect considering the price variation between the 5s and CRs.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

louisssss said:


> IM going to say stop shilling. Stop backing up shady business practice that hides behind fine print. If u are affiliated with bd say so now. Specs advertised/are specs that u should receive. Not the specs from a bike 3 years ago. Awaiting bd's response


What do you have to say about them now?


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

I have not hashed out the details yet, but Mike did contact me with a couple options though. All is good. After a week with no response, it started to bug me. In Mike's defence, I could see taking a little R&R with his kids, so no harm, no foul. I have already put the bike together, so I may opt for a discount, but may just send the parts and swap out.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you dont the brakes it came with then the discount is not a bad deal. If you really want to CR brakes, I would just ask that he send them to you with a return label. You can just stick the ones you got in the box, slap the label on and send it right back out. I would have him do it that way so you have minimal down time VS you sending them back, and him sending you the new brakes.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

It appears both are happy and that's good to hear.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> If you dont the brakes it came with then the discount is not a bad deal. If you really want to CR brakes, I would just ask that he send them to you with a return label. You can just stick the ones you got in the box, slap the label on and send it right back out. I would have him do it that way so you have minimal down time VS you sending them back, and him sending you the new brakes.


+1

thats what they did with my rear wheel, sent me a new set of wheels and i'll send the bad one back to them.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

glitz said:


> What do you have to say about them now?


i'm going to say... this shouldn't have happened in the first place. i'm also going to say ...WHERE IS THE CUSTOMER SERVICE PHONE NUMBER?! Yea they don't have one. They have a forum member. What about all the other people who buy their bikes that got a problem with them? are they supposed to wait a few weeks and up to a month to get their correct bike? Thats ****.

What do you have to say about them now? That they have a single customer service rep thats a forum member that (by chance) may, or may not work with you on your problem?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

louisssss said:


> i'm going to say... this shouldn't have happened in the first place. i'm also going to say ...WHERE IS THE CUSTOMER SERVICE PHONE NUMBER?! Yea they don't have one. They have a forum member. What about all the other people who buy their bikes that got a problem with them? are they supposed to wait a few weeks and up to a month to get their correct bike? Thats ****.
> 
> What do you have to say about them now? That they have a single customer service rep thats a forum member that (by chance) may, or may not work with you on your problem?


Shut up, quit your little girl whining, grow a pair and buy your bike somewhere else.

Things go wrong occasionally in every business that deals with customers. I've had terrible experiences with bike shops, and great ones. My BD Experience was great. Sure, you can say that this "shouldn't have happened in the first place", but it's not a perfect world, and the most important factor - which you are too ignorant to acknowledge - is that BD corrected the issue and made the customer happy.

By the way, they have several customer service reps. I have corresponded to at least 3 different people there when I was asking questions about bike specs and sizing before I purchased. They also got back to me within a few hours. If it was the day before a major Holiday, I like most reasonable people would expect some delays.

If you aren't willing to deal with an online experience to save a lot of money, buy from your LBS, take the 40% mark up and go talk to them face to face or on the phone all you want. Operators standing by costs a lot of money, and this would be passed along to customers by raising the price of the goods.

Most people appreciate the money they are saving with Bikes Direct and are willing to forgo having an operator to talk to or a store to walk into.

Clearly you are too dense to understand this concept. :madman:


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here louis:
http://www.bbb.org/dallas/business-reviews/bicycle-dealers/bikesdirectcom-in-dallas-tx-90124596

telephone number right there. Happy now? I am so sick of hearing people put down bikesdirect on this forum. Truth be told I have never bought anything from mike and probably never will, unless I can get a ti 29er some day. He sells bike at affordable prices so people like me, who don't want to spend thousands can get a decent bike


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

ricot83 said:


> Here louis:
> http://www.bbb.org/dallas/business-reviews/bicycle-dealers/bikesdirectcom-in-dallas-tx-90124596
> 
> telephone number right there. Happy now? I am so sick of hearing people put down bikesdirect on this forum. Truth be told I have never bought anything from mike and probably never will, unless I can get a ti 29er some day. He sells bike at affordable prices so people like me, who don't want to spend thousands can get a decent bike


Lois is just  because his bike cost the same and its not nearly as nice.


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

http://huntergatherernyc.com/2008/05/motobecane-bikesdirectcom-avoid/

the reason i decided to go with a craigslist bike vs. BD.com


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I bet louissssss's next bike is going to be from BD. He has the tendency to bash the hell out of something then he goes and buys it.

A few months ago he went off on Price Point and kept trashing them...then what does he do? goes and places order after order with them...what a dumb dumb.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I bet louissssss's next bike is going to be from BD. He has the tendency to bash the hell out of something then he goes and buys it.
> 
> A few months ago he went off on Price Point and kept trashing them...then what does he do? goes and places order after order with them...what a dumb dumb.


Hey I like Louissssssssssssss afterall he felt obligated to remind me he has a 1500.00 mountain bike and is not a hipster. He is quite entertaining. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

ValhallaGSXR said:


> http://huntergatherernyc.com/2008/05/motobecane-bikesdirectcom-avoid/
> 
> the reason i decided to go with a craigslist bike vs. BD.com


A broken frame can happen to any one from any manufacturer, and that was 2 years ago. Bikesdirect has come a long ways since then.


----------

